# snow spray



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Thx for the info Snow. I like the advice to do it only with ppl I know


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

oh i love spraying the little kids with snow. if i ever see em just sitting on the slope i make sure i go straight for em. i'm a little more hesitant to do it to adults though, i wouldn't want someone to actually confront me about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha...at least you`re honest about it....:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Kind of like the guy you flip off in traffic only to see him next to you at the light and he is like a 900 pound gorilla..


haha, yeah. and then you just try not to look over at him, knowing he'll be looking right back at you if you do:laugh:



> Snowballs from the chairlift is just the best thing ever. At work we are always doing shit to each other and to patrol. Nothing funnier that being behind a chair full of rowdy kids and pelting a ski patroller you know fairly well with a snowball then pointing at them....:laugh:


ah yes, snowballs. i like to hit my friends with em too. i remember riding a lift with 3 guys who were just throwing em at random people if they were sitting down on the slope. kind of a dick move, but i couldn't help but to find it kinda funny at the time.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Marc Frank shows how it's done in the first part of this segment:
MFM | Schralp Others


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder how much of that was set up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

i like doin them backside better than frontside... 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QGxCU0V1IsU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QGxCU0V1IsU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

jep that's a spray!
In a way, how I do it now, it is a bit like a carve where I let my backfoot slip out (push out). For a real explanation check Snowolfs reaction


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Seems like you could really use a lot of tail for this? Im some 6'2" and i ride a 159cm wide board, with a pretty wide stance. No matter how hard i tried on a groomed slope, i couldnt get it high enough. At best i managed to spray some wet snow into someone who was kneeling down.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

It's easier to do this toeside. You just need wuite a bit of speed and an obscenely high edge angle. Don't forget to dig in verrrry hard with your rear leg.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Kind of like the guy you flip off in traffic only to see him next to you at the light and he is like a 900 pound gorilla..


That's why cowards like me have fast cars.

I like to snow spray my wife on occasions, but I have seen people doing it to others who are clearly just learning and it's so rude. I think it is the boarding equivalent of the finger if you do it to strangers.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I prefer to nose spray myself


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> ...I have seen people doing it to others who are clearly just learning and it's so rude. I think it is the boarding equivalent of the finger if you do it to strangers.



This is so true. I got sprayed on my first day on the mountain by some asshole after I had just fallen.. I wasn't even in the middle of the trail which pissed me off even more


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Guess it's a juicy opportunity


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

i was teaching last week,
and my students had to come 1 by one down
so that i could evaluate them and correct their mistakes...
and some skier found it funny to spray me while i was sitting on my knees
looking to my pupils uphill..

its funny with people you know but don't just spray everyone...


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, Wait till you hit a few run's with the liftee's till you spray them. This way you don't get in trouble.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

i sprayed some guy i thought mas my friend but it wassint to he was able to catch me and he pushed me into the woods funn times


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

If i see someone like a racing ski i can get enough speed easily and just swing the tail into their binding and they collapse immediately. I can be a real dick to those ski racers :laugh:


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I like to snow spray my wife on occasions, but I have seen people doing it to others who are clearly just learning and it's so rude. I think it is the boarding equivalent of the finger if you do it to strangers.


I agree. I like to throw snowballs, spray my family and friends but to do it to a stranger is just rude. Once my 5 year old stopped on the side of the trail because when she strapped in she had ice build up and didn't clear it out so I stopped to help her. Some ass came by and sprayed us. Really, she could have been hurt for all he could have known. I was lucky my brother in law was right behind him and ended up giving him a "talking to".


----------

